# OBS Frost Wyrm



## Nailedit77 (31/7/16)

Diameter: 25mm;
Height: 54.8mm;
E-juice capacity: 3.3ml;
POM drip tip, endurable;
Top drip, side filling design;
Dual-pole build deck;
Top adjustable airflow system;
Temperature control design;
510 threading connection

*Top drip, side filling:* Just pull open the atomizer cover can make the e-juice droplets to the cotton or fill e-juice into storage tanks from the side.

*Top airflow: *1. Top airflow, never leak out of juice or condensate from the bottom.
2. Cool system was used with limit tracking heat wire by atomizer chamber, make airflow blow on the heat wire correctly.

*Temperature Control:* Rebuild deck and base are isolated, reduced the contact area greatly and reduced the heating delivery to the chamber and base from the coil. Make full tank not too hot when it work at high wattage.

*Guide oil cotton can adsorb smoke oil: *Atomizer seat unique design, no longer need oil, oil lock function. Guide oil cotton can be oil guiding from atomizer seat directly, fully in accordance with the DIY chassis design, flexible and easy to use cotton, DIY by yourself at any time. 

*Strong electrode holder:* Oversized heating hole, the distance between the anode and the cathode can be freely adjusted, don't worry about the length of the heating wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

